# cant decide my personality type INTP/ISTP/ENTP...



## Jaciede (Feb 21, 2011)

i fit into INTP but everyone i know thinks i am more E then I (could be because i know them) i also fit quite securely into ISTP. and tests where they actually rank IESNFTPJ i normally have something close to 50/50 S/N... 

what does this mean?


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

are you a "doer"? if so, Se. OR do you like to speculate "what-ifs"? if so, Ne.


----------



## Kareno (Oct 4, 2010)

Well, when you know people well enough, even a very introverted person can seem extroverted to them. Because you have to use an extroverted function to act in the outside world, to people who always bring you out of your shell, you will always use it. Does that make sense?

Your results could mean a lot of things. You might be misunderstanding the questions, misunderstanding yourself, or knowing what the questions are asking about and giving a biased result based on previous results. Based on what type I think I could be (and I do go through periods of doubting my type), I can practically test as any type. :crazy:

Phantom cat asked the right question though. Tell us how your mind works and maybe we can help you figure out your type.


----------



## renna (Jan 28, 2011)

Well your percentages are really high on everything except N/S .... so you're defiantly an IXTP....

What always helps me to decipher if people use N or S more in their functions is how they think and talk. For instance, My in-laws are ISFJ & ENTJ. The S talks a lot about people and current happenings in her workplace or neighborhood. She remembers specific details really well as if they were snapshots branded into her memory. She like to talk about experiences and what is. If I tell her that something is happening the next day, she will call me later on to see if it went well. (I forgot all the time what my family or friends are supposed to be doing in the near future, its not that I don't care, but its just that I literally do not think about it.) 
I notice with the N, we always end up talking about everything but current situations and people. The N tell experiences with his own impressions of what he thinks happened when his S wife remembers the exact details... Its easy for N's to do that - they remember events of what it was like than as actual facts or details of what happened. He solves problems by leaping in between different possibilities and ideas. Whereas the S, works her way solving problems by starting with the facts until she can gain a better understanding and come up with a solution. 

Other things that will help:

In times of change, the *S* needs specifics and details about changes. They need the real data ("Why is this change happening?" they ask) They need clear guidelines about their role, expectations, responsibilities and the opportunities to design them based on their experience. They need connections and links of the change with the past. 

In times of change, the * N * needs the overall rationale and reasoning/big picture to understand more of the change. They need a plan to mentally play around with. Options are need for the N - a general direction but not too structure. Opportunities is the key when during changes, which influences the change based on insight. 

S types usually reach conclusions step by step. N types will usually reach to a conclusion quickly and sporadically. 
S are good at precise work whereas the N types get impatient and dislike when taking time for precise work. 
N types follow their hunches and inspirations whereas this makes the S type uncomfortable and they may not trust their inspirations. 
N types can overcomplexify a task. S type can oversimplify a task.
S types precieve time as this moment. N types perceive time as endless. 


Maybe that will help you some!


----------



## Jaciede (Feb 21, 2011)

this all helps but i the same time i see my self nodding at everything you guys are saying and not just N or S.
i tend to just do things and think about the what ifs later, but even then i will normally overcomplicate the thing i am doing.
i will take small steps at figuring out a problem until i am sure to which then i will just jump to the conclusion without knowing why i am sure. i am impatient about doing everything in order but will do it in order because that is how you are supposed to do it.
i take hunches about things but then will second guess my decisions...

i spend alot of time inside my own head but will then blurt out what ever i was thinking about, causing confusion for whoever i was talking to.


----------



## wandai (Feb 8, 2011)

1 question: Does it really matter to find you "exact" type? 

P/S: I'm pretty sure we're on the same boat. Check out my signature below.


----------

